# Scopehosts.com - **** Get Intel Dual Core G850 Server only at € 40.00/mo. | Netherlands 100Mbps De



## Scopehosts (Aug 24, 2015)

* DEDICATED SERVERS - 100Mbps Dedicated Servers  
``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````*
Scopehosts provides worldwide quality web hosting and supported services. Our Netherlands Unmetered, 100TB, 10Gbps Dedicated Servers are stable and reliable. These Servers are suitable for Serversfor Ultra-High Bandwidth applications. You can customize the configuration with additional features and also service level agreements to meet wide range of requirements.​*Datacenter Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Setup : Instant  | Test IP : 94.75.223.121*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Configure Your Dedicated Servers with us | Dedicated Hosting Plan starts from 40.00 Euros/mo.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Netherlands Dedicated server Plan * --->  Price: € 40.00/mo. *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Server - Intel Dual-Core G850 
RAM -  4GB DDR3 
Disk Space -  4X4TB
Bandwidth -  100Mbps Unmetered *​========================================
  *>>>>** QUICK SERVER ORDER  <<<<* 
================================================​
*What Else You Get With Your Servers !*
==================================================
* Choose the best of the suitable processors available as per requirements.
* Configure basic configuration with additional RAM, HDD, Extra IP`s, Bandwidth.
* Our professionals will be able to setup the chosen server within specified time.
* Flexible Upgrades available anytime during active contract for all servers.

*Control Panel Addons*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- cPanel/WHM Panel -- € 23.99 /mo.
- DirectAdmin Panel -- € 28.00 /mo.
- Plesk Panel(10 domains) -- € 10.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel(100 domains) -- € 20.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel(Unlimited Domains) -- € 25.99 /mo.

*Other Additional Addons*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- Per Extra IP Address -- € 3 /mo.
- Max 4 IP Addresses Per Server (Dual Cores) -- € 12 /mo.
- Max 15 IP Addresses Per Server (Quad or Dual-Quad Only) -- € 45 /mo.
- Management Service -- € 25 /mo.
- IPMI/KVM Access -- € 15 /mo.

*VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY*

*Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support*


----------



## Scopehosts (Aug 31, 2015)

Limited Stocks Available !!!

Last day of Netherlands Servers Special Offers - Hurry Up!

Get Instant Setup on  Intel Dual-Core G850 Server.


----------



## Scopehosts (Sep 2, 2015)

The above server is Out of Stock.


----------

